# Upcoming US election and stock market



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

How in your opinion US election gona affect stock market , commodities and US $? Wouldn't Obama try before elections artificially boost market and US$? Who is better for market Obama or Romney?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think that either one will have an easy 4 yrs. 
Moody's is considering dropping the US's credit rating unless the US can get its fiscal house in order. 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ould-lower-us-triple-a-rating/article4536048/
January 2013 may be a good time to be in cash.
I hate to sound pessimistic, but whoever gets power will need to deal with the US debt - it's the elephant (sic) in the living-room!


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

The election is already over, Obama has won. There is no path to victory for Romney. The market knows this and the actual election will be a non-event for the indexes.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

The Fed has insured re-election and the US has already bought off Israel to wait until after the election to attack Iran.

The markets will go up and then down hard. Gold, Oil and Silver will climb high as inflation expectations of Fed policy continues to take hold. Really it will all be a very dangerous time for investing as anything can happen with all the manipulation of money going on and consumers are still full of debt. 

You can be right at the wrong time and get smoked as you tap out before you realize the gains that you can make.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree dogcom. I think we are already witnessing the early effects.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Romney p*sed off The Helicopter by threatening to fire him.
He underestimated the degree of control and authority that the Fed has to destroy the currency, manipulate markets, and influence politics.
His mate Paul Ryan ought to have told him that it's a bad idea to challenge the Fed.

He forgot that The Helicopter's predecessor - Mr. Irrational Exhuberance - managed to survive nearly 8 presidential terms of 4 very different presidents.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

dogcom said:


> Really it will all be a very dangerous time for investing as anything can happen with all the manipulation of money going on and consumers are still full of debt.
> 
> You can be right at the wrong time and get smoked as you tap out before you realize the gains that you can make.


and when is not "a very dangerous time for investing"?! Anything can happen any time.... and nobody knows what gonna happen, otherwise, if anyone is very pessimistic , why not to sell all longs and not to buy 3xbear short ETF?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

this is off-topic about the election but timely in US news this weekend. 4th day of violent anti-US protests raging across the middle east. 

for me it's always important to check out as firsthand as possible what the people in any conflict are saying. Not the people at the top, but the people down at the bottom. I don't know who shot, produced, edited this video but it's a tiny window into what's behind the rage that seethes in tahrir square.

still, not everybody is d'accord against the factory owners. See the workers immediately behind fiercely unhappy dentally-challenged orator ? orange t-shirt behind orator's right shoulder looks skeptical, keeps shrugging & grimacing. Roll-eyes over the left shoulder lights up with an impudent grin & puffs away at his impossible cigar at 8:10 & again around 9:46.

(if this is not set to english subtitles, click CC button)


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

gibor said:


> How in your opinion US election gona affect stock market , commodities and US $? Wouldn't Obama try before elections artificially boost market and US$? Who is better for market Obama or Romney?


Before elections all incumbents try to make everyone happy to get re-elected. 

It doesn't matter who gets elected, the US economy is going to be in rough shape for years no matter who sits in that particular chair.

As far as the election being over, it's not over until the ballot count is appealed a few times.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> The election is already over, Obama has won. There is no path to victory for Romney. The market knows this and the actual election will be a non-event for the indexes.


Romney sealed his fate with the rape/pregnancy comment... Stats are 1 in every 2 women are sexually or physically abused and that's alot of votes right there. Stupid.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Young&Ambitious said:


> Romney sealed his fate with the rape/pregnancy comment... Stats are 1 in every 2 women are sexually or physically abused and that's alot of votes right there. Stupid.


I don't believe it was Romney who said that...just some obscure individual running under the Republican ticket...who has subsequently been asked to withdraw.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It wasn't Romney who made the ill advised comment.............and he was quick to disavow it, but unfortunately for him he is stuck with a right wing section of the Republican party who seem to want to hurt the parties chances for election at every opportunity.

If the Democrats and Republicans would cut ties with their far left and far right supporters...........the US financial situation could be cured over a weekend of meetings.

The US has lots of avenues that could be pursued to balance the budget and start paying down the debt.

If they did that, showing determination and a sense of combined purpose........confidence would rise, demand would be created, and companies would expand and hire.

There is the lack of borrowing to deal with..........but proposals have been made to change the way credit ratings are calculated, so that people caught in a once in a lifetime financial crisis, aren't removed from borrowing for decades to follow.

Likely though............regardless of who wins.........there will be continued gridlock in Washington.

Given that scenario..........the US economy and stock markets will likely bump along until something happens elsewhere in the world to affect them. 

Euro defaults...........or war somewhere in the Middle East are the most likely candidates.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it was missouri congressman Todd Akin, who was asked to step down from his race for the Senate but i believe he's still running.

what does one expect, he's from missouri


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

What's going on in the Middle East again? Don't they like their food prices quantitatively eased??


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ddkay said:


> Don't they like their food prices quantitatively eased??


i am so sorry nobody likes my lovely video. Young male puffing blue smoke on his cheroot is cool.

but the rest of em are pretty steamed & video shows exactly why 3rd world comes so easily to hate the 1st world. We are the recipients of the plastics & textiles that their near-slave labour produces & they know we are just casually throwing their lifeblood into landfill sites.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I watched your video HP. Paid too little, work too hard, no labour union protection, and now their food prices are getting QEd. They interviewed the real wage slaves of capitalism.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the one who spoke dearest to my heart was the youngest male in the very first frame. Bright blue shirt, big b & w shermagh around his shoulders.

he was so reasonable. Youths were working under appalling conditions with no hope they could ever attain even remotely decent quasi-permanent employment.

then egypt evidently passed a law that after 18 continuous months, contract employees should have first chance to be offered some kind of permanent employment, with at least some vacation, pension, etc.

he & dozens of other youths worked their 18 months, had faith, did no wrong, never made any trouble. On the day before the 18 months were up, his employer took each boy aside, one by one, & told each that he had to either sign a waiiver exempting himself from the new legislation or else get out of the factory ...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

ddkay said:


> I watched your video HP. Paid too little, work too hard, no labour union protection, and now their food prices are getting QEd. They interviewed the real wage slaves of capitalism.


ddkay, you can tell it about majority of Canadians  how many have union protection, thinks that doesn;t get paid too little for the waork he does?! And food prices is more expensive here than there...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> Who is better for market Obama or Romney?


Neither one, but if I had to pick one, you can guess my answer.

The recent/sudden flurry of torrent violence that began last week in over 20 countries in the ME region & beyond, and NOT coincidentally on the anniversary of 9/11, and still continuing today, was not about the economy, hungry people, an offensive video, etc., but everything to do with premeditated murder, terror and madness. The video, which btw was posted months ago, was seen & used by extremists as a mere excuse to kill, spread violence & then explain away their so called offended honor. Preparations for the violence most likely took place way before last Tuesday.

Events such as the above, can surely change the direction of a presidential election; it was about the economy/jobs up to now 'stupid' [to quote James Carville], but foreign policy and other issues will be hotly debated now. 

Anyway, no matter what candidates are doing/saying yesterday, today or tomorrow, no election is over weeks before the actual date. As well, the presidential debates are still to come, and in this particular election, I think they might play a greater importance than they did in the last one, when a definite personality & temperament change [from Bush] had played a bigger role for voters than it will this time around.

For those interested:

- presidential debates: Oct.3rd/16th/22nd;
- vice-presidential debate: Oct.11th.


----------

